# Is he an Armageddon?



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

I need help figuring out if this guy is a standard marbel or a pale Armageddon boy. I've always wanted one, he just looks like he isn't colored up yet. What do you guys think? Gorgeous fish either way. Trying to decide if I want to invest even if he isn't an Armageddon. :/ only one tank left


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Looks like a Dalmatian to me - I have never heard of Armageddon betta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

He's a dalmation. 

Armeggedon refers to (If I've got it right) a betta with red on top of yellow which is believed to be impossible. My boy Thor is a chocolate dalmation but he has yellow fins with red spots. Those spots are referred to as Armeggedon spots.


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Okay thanks for the clarification! He looked a little peachy to me so I wasn't sure!


----------

